# Does your GSD like to swim?



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

Mine jumped in and swam around the first time at the river. She especially likes to retrieve from the water. She's quite the water dog...which I love! Just wondering how common this love of water is in the breed.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My Gsds all loved water.Garden hose,ponds,rivers,any water


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

When Bear was 10 weeks he ran right into the river and now its basically impossible to keep him out of the water. A friend lives on the river, and the deepest spot is just above my waist so I walk up the river against the current and Bear swims beside me. Its great exercise. Unfortunately its too cold for that now and it takes triple the time of running to tire him out


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

All of mine love any kind of water.


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

We have a large pale of water in the back yard and Koda always seems to want her front feet in it while she drinks. She's finds a way to get wet all the time.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Mine all love (LOVE!) water. With some encouragement, they're as enthusiastic about dock jumping as any retrieving breed. It's great exercise, and so much fun.


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

WIBackpacker said:


> Mine all love (LOVE!) water. With some encouragement, they're as enthusiastic about dock jumping as any retrieving breed. It's great exercise, and so much fun.



That's awesome! Yes, the exercise factor is second to none!


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

amburger16 said:


> When Bear was 10 weeks he ran right into the river and now its basically impossible to keep him out of the water. A friend lives on the river, and the deepest spot is just above my waist so I walk up the river against the current and Bear swims beside me. Its great exercise. Unfortunately its too cold for that now and it takes triple the time of running to tire him out



I like the idea of walking up the river. I haven't tried that but I bet she'd love it. I'm going to try that this weekend!


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

He is a regular Dogfish.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I guess mine is the odd man out. He will gently step into his kiddie pool (4" of water at the max), make 3 circles, lay down for a minute or two until he cools off, then hop out like his pants are on fire.

He absolutely hates even walking in the rain.

He quite tolerant of getting a bath with the hose but I think it's just because he loves a good rubdown.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

YES. :rofl:


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> YES. :rofl:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8azwXni1l4s


That's so cool!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes he loves the water just as much as i do. He must have some gills under all the fur!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Loves it but I put a life jacket on him because only his head is out of water and the rest under the surface......


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

joeinca said:


> That's so cool!!


Thanks! Just a couple of fishies. :wub:






Halo's first dock diving competition:


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Both mine hate water.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Apollo will swim and he figured out how to stand there and just relax


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

Our other GSD loved water. . .I hope our new pup does as well. Right now all I know is that she really doesn't like baths!


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

My dogs were skeptical of the water at first so I started them off with fetching near the shore line. Once they felt more comfortable, I went in with them and gave them lots of praise and a treat once we got out. They all loved to fetch balls out of the water even at a distance and two of them would try to rescue anybody who was in the water since they obviously didn't belong there!  None of them would go swimming without a job to do but would walk up to their shoulders on a hot day. They are amazing swimmers.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Can't keep either out of water if I tried....


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Loves the pond, hates the bath


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

he loves it!! If we don't block the pool off we can't keep him out.


----------

